# when to start getting contracts for 2017 season



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

As the title states, curious as to when you guys start going around talking to businesses about snow removal services? I went to a local advance auto last year and they had somebody and he let me in on a tip and said they had a contract signed in july.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Xxwhiteneonxx said:


> As the title states, curious as to when you guys start going around talking to businesses about snow removal services? I went to a local advance auto last year and they had somebody and he let me in on a tip and said they had a contract signed in july.


Here is a little tip for you bud...

Never stop asking if you can try to "help them out" with their work.

People sign contracts at all different times of year for all different types of work. Budgets are ratified at random times, people's fiscal years start and stop at different times, "capital" money becomes available at random times. You need to stay on top of it. If nothing else, they will tell you that they will not start looking at snow contracts and bids till xx/xx/xxxx. Then you start in on them again a few weeks before that and you might get a chance.


----------



## Broncslefty7 (Jul 14, 2014)

We start rite after winter ends. Generally the end of march. Then start up again in july


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

*Now*.... read this whenever you ask yourself that question.


----------



## Xxwhiteneonxx (Oct 12, 2016)

thanks for the help guys. i wasnt sure. I will make a list and go out talking to some commercial companies this week.


----------

